# New Group Rifle Photo!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Newest pic - picked up a light for my Rock River recently... And, the sling for it came in on Friday


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the CX4 Shipwreck! How do you like the ergonomics of the SCAR?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Love the CX4 Shipwreck! How do you like the ergonomics of the SCAR?


I love the SCAR16! Favorite rifle I have, and my favorite among all I have ever owned over the years.


----------

